# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Insulating/Lining Colorbond Patio

## Geoff2005

I have an existing gable patio that I want to insulate (to reduce radiant heat underneath). Anyone got any smart ideas? I am feeling that lining and insulating a 100mm or so gap is the probable way. Then what to line with, will painted MDF work?

----------


## cherub65

Snap some pics, Steer clear of MDF, will swell when any moisture hits. Villa board or Moisture resistant plaster board would be cheaper alternatives

----------


## Geoff2005

Here is a pic. 
It's going to come down to spans of the different linings and how much additional framing is required.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Replace the existing sheet roof with Bondor or similar panels - two sheets of tin sandwiching a polystyrene panel.  Might cost a bit more material wise but it'll be quick to install and you won't need to trick around with the roof structure or painting

----------


## Geoff2005

If I was putting up a new patio I don't think there would be any question in using the poly sandwich. Retro fitting the sheeting is not something I would readily tackle. I can see things like the gutters possibly being to low which is maybe a major headache where it is shared with the tiled roof.  
I had actually pondered polystyrene (50mm) against the sheeting. I put this in the shed using angle to support the edges of the sheets and tee section between sheets. Cut it with a hotwire and was very fast to put up (see pic). Great finish for the shed with a brilliant white surface.  I would want an aesthetically better look under the patio but have not come across a suitable surface for the foam.

----------

